# F.H.O. surgery



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im sorry your dog has HD and needed the surgery. It is great that you could give him that! I have not known a dog personally who had that surgery. I would go on Orthodogs yahoo group! They are very helpful, and have a wider audience to answer questions then here. They were very helpful to me when my dog had a leg issue.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you very much, I will check it out.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Not a Poodle, but my late Chow had the surgery when he was 2. It was long ago, but if I remember correctly, he was toe touching with that leg within a few days. I think it was about 6 weeks before he was walking mostly normal, and within a few months of the surgery he was back to his normal gait.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information, Indy is getting better already and starting to walk on his leg.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have an IG (Frank, who just finished his PAX and is my agility dog) that had the surgery when he was about eight months (Leggs Perthes disease) and he is now eight years old. His surgery went well and he was back to normal within a few months. I did a lot of PT with him to keep up his flexability, range of motion, etc... If I had it to do over, I would have bought a small pool for swimming/water walking. He goes to a chiro on a regular basis - having a slightly shorter leg on one side tends to throw off his alignment a bit. If he is trotting or running, you would never know, but if he is just walking slowly (hardly ever :biggrin you can see a slightly "off" gait due to the one leg being shorter. This probably would not be quite as noticable in a larger dog.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the post, Indy is getting better every day. He is walking gently on it. I need to find a rehabilitation center in my area. He needs a pool to swim in.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

A friend of mine has a Border Collie that recently had TPLO surgery on her knee. She wanted to be able to swim her dog, so she bought a small pool (not exactly sure on the size, but probably a couple feet deep and eight feet in diameter?). She put the pool in the basement and put waterbed heaters under the pool (which was on top of a tarp for splashing) to keep the water comfortably warm for Tess. Of course, she started with the water very shallow for walking and is moving up the water level to increase difficulty as Tess improves. Maybe you could set up something like this for your Spoo?


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> A friend of mine has a Border Collie that recently had TPLO surgery on her knee. She wanted to be able to swim her dog, so she bought a small pool (not exactly sure on the size, but probably a couple feet deep and eight feet in diameter?). She put the pool in the basement and put waterbed heaters under the pool (which was on top of a tarp for splashing) to keep the water comfortably warm for Tess. Of course, she started with the water very shallow for walking and is moving up the water level to increase difficulty as Tess improves. Maybe you could set up something like this for your Spoo?


Thanks for the information, My basement is too small for a pool but I like the idea. I found a place nearby that has a therapy pool and went to visit on Saturday.
When the vet tells me to go ahead and take Indy swimming, I will take him there. 
Thanks again.


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Lover,
I'm so sorry to hear about Indy requiring surgery for such severe HD at such a young age. I do know a woman who has a smaller SP who does high level agility competition and has earned her MACH 2 .... having had an FHO due to LCP.
I assume you've let Indy's breeder know so they will be able to make a better breeding match in the future rather than repeating Indy's breeding.
Also, would you please consider registering Indy's HD with the Poodle Health Registry? Since HD is a polygenic disease, it is really really important that health information from the breadth of the pedigree be available...not just the direct ancestors.

Forms and information can be found at Poodle Health Registry.

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery for Indy!!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information, will do. Indy is doing great and will start his swimming next Saturday.


----------

